# Swapping a gas range for an electric cooktop



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Customer wants their oven gone and replaced with a 2 burner electric cooktop. The oven has an outlet behind it. The cooktop will need a dedicated line based on the specs I'm seeing for most cooktops.
Can that outlet be cannibalized and used as the homerun for the cooktop so long as it's not breaking off anywhere else?

Trying to know my ass from a hole in the ground before I call anybody in on this. 


Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Depends on how many amps your existing circuit is rated for and what the new cooktop requires.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If it's a dedicated outlet with nothing else on the circuit, you might be good to use the wiring. But the cooktop would probably need 240V, and it would be uncool to use a 120V outlet for that--it would need to be hardwired.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

It seems like most of the cooktops I've been browsing want 15.
I guess I'm more concerned with it being kosher to wire a junction in the existing outlet box. I don't see why it would be a problem, but I don't touch wires so I don't really know.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> If it's a dedicated outlet with nothing else on the circuit, you might be good to use the wiring. But the cooktop would probably need 240V, and it would be uncool to use a 120V outlet for that--it would need to be hardwired.


Check this mother out: http://cookwithkenyon.com/product/caribbean-2-burner/

It's telling me I can order a 120V model. Am I made in the shade?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> It's telling me I can order a 120V model. Am I made in the shade?


Specs say 2400 watts. That's a solid 20 amps at 120V, and that ain't gonna fly dependably on a 20A breaker. You'd need to go with 240V--which wouldn't be a problem as long as it's a dedicated circuit. You'd only pull 10A then.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Rats.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

If it doesn't have any clock or timer type electronics that require a neutral, and you have 12-2 with ground, maybe you're allowed to convert it to a 240V 20A circuit. Tag the white and you're good to go.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Rats.


Remember, it's not your money.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Easy, that's some serious stuff. Don't you have an electrician buddy to handle those kind of jobs. Off the top of my head I think you need about an 8 or 6 gauge wire to the panel.

Good luck


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

go with a induction cooktop you will only need 120 volts for a four burner unit


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

And depending on the age of the house that outlet probably is on the same run as some of the kitchen outlets as well as some of the dining room outlets


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Whoops, I see were just talking about a two burner cooktop only. I'll retract my last post in that case.

So I guess they still have another oven somewhere I would assume then.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Easy, that's some serious stuff. Don't you have an electrician buddy to handle those kind of jobs. Off the top of my head I think you need about an 8 or 6 gauge wire to the panel.
> 
> Good luck





Easy Gibson said:


> Trying to know my ass from a hole in the ground before I call anybody in on this.



Don't worry. I would never do this. Like Ethan said, it's not my money.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

How about a gas cooktop and use the outlet the same way for the ignitor? Need a cabinet though.

Easy learn the basics of Ohms Law and it will be very helpful in knowing the requirements of what your doing or want to do


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Why not just run a new run direct from the panel? If this is on the main floor above an unfinished business getting a new line to the location should be child's play.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Saints be praised, I talked them into gas. 

This is good. Running that homerun was going to be a bit pricey. It was in the budget originally, but I didn't want to have to wait for/deal with the electrician doing his stuff. This gets me an extra day of free reign in the space. Today I also learned that disposal units don't need dedicated lines. You just plug those suckers in. How about them apples? 
At least when I ruin an estimate I'm high by a thousand bucks instead of low. That's gotta count for something, right?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

pappagor said:


> go with a induction cooktop you will only need 120 volts for a four burner unit


You have a link for one of these? 
I'm not saying it doesn't exist, it's just in all my years I've NEVER seen a 4-burner electric cooktop that ran on 120V.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Easy Gibson said:


> Today I also learned that disposal units don't need dedicated lines. You just plug those suckers in. How about them apples?


Yup, they just plug right in. 
DO you have any idea how much they draw? Or that they CANNOT be fed off the counter receptacle circuit? Or that they cannot share the DW circuit if it is 15A?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup, they just plug right in.
> DO you have any idea how much they draw? Or that they CANNOT be fed off the counter receptacle circuit? Or that they cannot share the DW circuit if it is 15A?


Sure it will work, all that matters is that the plug fits, right? Those other pesky rules are for amateurs. :no::no::no:

Why don't you just drill a hole through the countertop and plug the disposal in next to the toaster?

Easy you do have insurance right?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah man. So I was right the first time? Total bummer. I was banking on a surge protector to power the whole room.
I'll give my disclaimer again... Don't worry, I don't touch wires. I just like to ask dumb questions on here first so when I talk to the real life electrician I appear to be more intelligent than I actually am.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, gas cooktop is a go. Easy peasy.

Electrician came by and installed a new line for the disposal. Nice clean work, fits neatly inside the cabinet.

Buuuuuuuuuuuut, he put the switch behind the refrigerator. Son of a *****.

We'll deal with that on Monday.


----------

